# Tactical Lights



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

What Kind Of Option's Are There Gun Is Set To Receive One , But Is There 1 Better Then The Rest ! :idea:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I would stick with SureFire or Streamlight... both are reliable and bright. Don't go cheap on flashlights/tac lights... you will regret it.

Different models have different features and are different sizes, pick the one that best suits your needs.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks For The Heads Up , Ill Be On That This Week End ! Now If I Can Only Find My Hi Viz To Fit My T.R. 325


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup......either StreamLight or Surefire. 

All the rest are just wanna-be's.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Order A Surefire X300U-A , Should Have it by End Of Week ! :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For the money, I like the TRL1 the best. I have two of them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> For the money, I like the TRL1 the best. I have two of them.


+ 1 to that. It is a great light and value for the money.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

borris said:


> Order A Surefire X300U-A , Should Have it by End Of Week ! :smt033


I put that same light on my SIG P-226 Tac-Ops.

You made a very good choice. :smt023


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> I put that same light on my SIG P-226 Tac-Ops.
> 
> You made a very good choice. :smt023


Thanks ! I Hope It Comes Together Soon .


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Called S/W Performance An Ask About What Size Front Hi Viz Sight I Would Need As There Are 3 Different Types, They Explained That The One That would Fit For My Needs Would Be Approximately .025 Off In Height , Not Going For The Long Shot So Hope This Comes Together Soon. brokenimage


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the TLR-1 on the XD and the x300 on the M&P, very happy with both


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not a fan of mounted lights on a handgun.First problem is you are creating a target every time that light is switched on,the gun is naturally in front of you.The second problem is you are breaking a major rule of gun handling,your muzzle is sweeping everything and anyone around.A handheld light can be used away from your body,and you now have 2 weapons.Of course you have to be able to shoot one handed.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

rex said:


> I'm not a fan of mounted lights on a handgun.First problem is you are creating a target every time that light is switched on,the gun is naturally in front of you.The second problem is you are breaking a major rule of gun handling,your muzzle is sweeping everything and anyone around.A handheld light can be used away from your body,and you now have 2 weapons.Of course you have to be able to shoot one handed.


A firearm mounted light is a supplemental tool. There are pros and cons to it's use. Like most everything else, training in the use of one is very beneficial. It's not advisable to put one on your handgun w/o proper training. And yes, I know that many do just that.


----------

